# Bioware: new game mystery



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sure this will be of interest to precisely 3 people on here, but still 



Bioware have also tweeted:







and






Which apparently represent the atomic mass of iron and the temperature -128.5F (lowest temp ever recorded on earth, in Vostok) respectively.

Rumours abound, obv. 

1) Mass Effect prequel. Bioware have stated they intend to expand on the ME universe beyond Shepard's story. There is a star system in the ME universe called Vostok (had a side mission in ME1) - http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Vostok

2) Something horrible that will be a complete affront to all existing Bioware fans, that may or may not include fps and multiplayer.

tbf, if it's fps I'll kill myself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

Some think it might just be ME3, which is rumoured to be due late next year, maybe even as far back as Q2 2012.

Bioware Montreal are making something that includes multiplayer at the moment. 

The weapon is in the style of ME weapons. The armour has cerberus hexagons.

Some think it might focus on the battle at Shanxi (pre-ME1).

I fucking love rampant fan speculation


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2010)

It's the Spike VGA awards, and my money is on ME3, which we already know is planned and a work in progress.

Bethesda are also rumoured to be making an announcement at the VGA, the Bethsoft forums are full of people wetting themselves (myself included) over the thought it will be news of TES V


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

The trailer says "From the makers of Mass Effect and Dragon Age comes a new game ..." That would be slightly odd wording if it's ME3. A different ME game, a spin-off from the original trilogy, however might work.

And what of the barcodes? It'd be odd to have that kind of teaser marketing for ME3, since everyone knows it's coming, and it's already established. And that sure as heck isn't Shepard. No way they'd change his appearance now.

Bioware Montreal recently advertised for a multiplayer designer for a new game. Not, most probably, for ME3.


----------



## debaser (Nov 17, 2010)

Shatterd Steel maybe?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

SS is one of the rumours people are getting excited about.

Purely from a hunch, my money's on it being in the ME universe, but not ME3. I'm not entirely convinced it will take in some aspect of current ME lore (eg Shanxi, the First Contact war, Skyllian Blitz, Akuze etc.), and might add a new element to it.

The gun, btw, is apparently almost identical to the current ME Incisor sniper rifle. And there is the trademark cerberus hexagonal pattern on the armour, of course.

The first barcode could simple refer to Mass (it is the mass of iron); the second, well ... who the hell knows?

Or it could be something entirely different. >.<


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

My hunch now reckons it's a 2-3 bridging game with a short single-player campaign and emphasis on multiplayer. Setting up the ME universe for the shooter crowd, with a view to pulling them into the franchise, getting them to buy ME2 (I don't think they'd expect them to buy 1), and definitely buying ME3, which will not come out until mid-late 2012.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 17, 2010)

It's not another Planescape game, so I don't care


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2010)

Well Gamespot reckon they have insider info that it's a multiplayer shooter (with single player campaign) set in the Mass Effect universe... which is pretty much what VP said...

ETA: If that's correct, it's nothing for me to get excited about   Mind you I'm not going to be too disappointed as there's plenty coming up, having seen a DA2 trailer I'm finally warming to the idea, and Steam wanted me to pre-order The Witcher 2 last night, there will be some New Vegas DLC next year, and Bethesda are bound to announce their new project soon although if it's not TESV I will be fairly devastated...


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2010)

God I want TES V so bad.  So bad, I can taste it.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2010)

They've got various websites with 'Skyrim' in copyrighted. Bethesda, that is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

Epona said:


> Well Gamespot reckon they have insider info that it's a multiplayer shooter (with single player campaign) set in the Mass Effect universe... which is pretty much what VP said...
> 
> ETA: If that's correct, it's nothing for me to get excited about   Mind you I'm not going to be too disappointed as there's plenty coming up, having seen a DA2 trailer I'm finally warming to the idea, and Steam wanted me to pre-order The Witcher 2 last night, there will be some New Vegas DLC next year, and Bethesda are bound to announce their new project soon although if it's not TESV I will be fairly devastated...


 
I saw that 'insider info' on Kotaku yesterday. I'll likely not be buying it either, if that's what it is. Well, depends if it's fps or tps (I hate fps on the console). 

The 'clues' they've given so far seem to be interpreted as thus:

1) barcode giving the mass of iron = mass of fe
2) barcode giving the number -128.5 = coldest temperature ever recorded on earth = C(oldest) T(temperature) = ct

= mass fect

They've released a third barcode since, which gives the website for SIS.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> They've got various websites with 'Skyrim' in copyrighted. Bethesda, that is.



Oooh.  Do they?  *rubs hands*


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> Oooh.  Do they?  *rubs hands*


 
Yeah they have done for ages, from before they said that they expected a new TES in 2010 which would have been a couple of years ago!  They've been keeping ownership of that name for years.  There's been no solid info since so don't get too excited


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

Epona said:


> Yeah they have done for ages, from before they said that they expected a new TES in 2010 which would have been a couple of years ago!  They've been keeping ownership of that name for years.  There's been no solid info since so don't get too excited


 

boo.


----------

